# Very off topic... but I had to share :D



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

A friend of mine just pointed out another pair of hedgehog earrings that were for sale on this site (Fab), so I joined to look at them, and it has a link that if people use within 24 hours (so like... another 22 hours from this post) they get $10 in credit for free. I think the hedgehog earrings sold out, but there are a bunch of other really cute things-- it's basically Etsy meets Gilt/Ideeli. Just thought I'd spread the wealth while I could. 

http://fab.com/7frwl7


----------



## crayolakay (Aug 10, 2011)

Whoa! thanks for sharing the site! I love it!! 

http://fab.com/inspiration/aquarium-fish-water 
Its a pretty cool idea =)

....also random


----------

